# RESOURCES - Please contribute!



## Jana337

Dear foreros,

This thread is for you to suggest resources for languages discussed in this forum. Once approved by a moderator, suggested links will be moved to this fully moderated thread and deleted from this one.

It is not possible for moderators to assess the quality of the links for languages we do not understand. Native speakers are encouraged to point out problems with both links suggested here and links in the other thread.

We encourage you to help us collect as many helpful links as possible. Please abide by the following guidelines: 

1. Do not post links for languages with a separate forum on WR. If you would like to suggest a link for those languages, contact the moderator(s) of the appropriate forum. 
2. Do not send us PMs with links. We do not want to forego feedback from other natives.
3. Before you post, click here to make sure that the link you want to propose has not yet been added. 
4. Do not post links to websites that
are commercial (some unobtrusive advertising is acceptable as long as the language resource is available for free);
contain illegal material;
violate the rules of WR in any way.
5. To maximize clarity, please stick to the following required format:

Language 
Category label 
Link - a *brief* description in *English* ​ 
Example: 

Online courses
http://www.deutsch-lernen.com/ - interactive, for beginners and advanced learners​Category labels include, but are not limited to: Dictionaries, grammar, online courses, pronunciation, etymology, writing, vocabulary for tourists.

6. Most of the links should be language-related, but general information about culture and history is admissible.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, there is a new ressource in German, it is the web site "Variantengrammatik" 

You can find there many examples about usage of German Grammar in several variants. I found the hint today in Sächsische Zeitung".

It contains variants in grammar, which are used today. As far as I see it until now, it is describing rather than prescribing, but I am not sure yet.

German
popular science, German grammar of Standard German
Variantengrammatik - Home (Overview) Usage of German Grammar and used variants of German grammar -- in German language, scientific project
and Hauptseite – Variantengrammatik des Standarddeutschen (Full version)


----------



## Gernot Back

Es scheint so, dass das ehemalige canoo.net seit heute nur noch über canoonet.eu erreichbar ist. Die Frage ist, wie man die vielen Beiträge nun neu verlinkt, die bereits Links auf canoo.net enthalten. Vielleicht wäre da eine Umstellung möglich, indem man alles, was hier von wordreference.com auf canoo.net verlinkt, automatisiert entsprechend nachträglich ersetzt.


----------



## Gernot Back

Es sieht so aus, als ob canoo.net nun doch auch wieder als Internet-Adresse funktioniert, möglicherweise aufgrund zahlreich eingegangener Beschwerden. Ich vermute aber, dass die komplette Umwidmung der Domain durch den Betreiber Canoo Engineering AG für kommerzielle Zwecke im Zuge der Fusion mit der IMTF-Gruppe nur aufgeschoben und nicht aufgehoben ist. Jedenfalls liest man weiterhin, wie schon seit einigen Monaten auf allen Unterseiten von canoo.net folgenden Hinweis:


			
				canoo.net said:
			
		

> Bitte beachten Sie, dass diese Seite in Zukunft über die URL www.CanooNet.eu erreichbar ist.



Wer sich wie ich das Suchmaschinen-Plugin von canoo.net in seinem Browser installiert hat, kann dieses auch im Moment nicht nutzen. Versuche einer Neuinstallation schlagen derzeit fehl, wahrscheiinlich, weil das Plugin noch nicht auf die neue Domain umgestellt ist.


----------



## Gernot Back

Auf *canoo.net* gesetzte Links in alten Beiträgen funktionieren nur dann, wenn sie ohne einleitendes "www." geschrieben wurden. Wie lange dies noch der Fall ist, ist aber auch fraglich.

Da nach dem Willen des Schweizer Domain-Inhabers in Zukunft die Adresse _canoonet.eu_ an die Stelle des früheren _canoo.net_ treten soll, meine Anregung: 

Könnte man das nicht automatisiert von Seiten unseres Foren-Administrators reparieren, indem man ein kleines Skript mit einem regulären Ausdruck über alle hier im Forum gespeicherten Beiträge laufen lässt, etwa in der Art:

allForumArticles.replace(/http:\/\/(www\.)*canoo\.net\//g, http://$1canoonet.eu/);​
Bei einer Datenbank, wie wir hier wohl eine vorliegen haben und von deren Funktionsweise ich keine Ahnung habe, läuft das natürlich etwas anders. Da es der Angabe der Subdomain "www" aber auch beim neuen _canoonet.eu_ nicht bedarf, könnte man das "$1" auch noch weglassen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Immer wieder etwas Neues: Jetzt soll Canoo auf Leo überführt werden, man ist damit aber noch nicht ganz fertig. 

Es ist dabei ja auch schrecklich wichtig, die "neuen" Inhalte gleich im Leo-Design zu präsentieren und deshalb steht Canoo zwischenzeitlich gar nicht zur Verfügung. 

Englisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch - leo.org: Übernahme von CannoNet.eu-Inhalten


----------



## Gernot Back

It is still possible to search Google archives of the _canoonet.eu_ site. Clicking Google hits will forward to a corresponding page on dict.leo.org in *German*(!), even if you searched for _Canoonet _content in English. I wonder for how much longer, though.

site:canoonet.eu "old before new" - Google Search
h t t p s://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Acanoonet.eu+%22old+before+new%22

On the other hand, searching dict.leo.org directly for the same exact term doesn't yield any results, at least not yet:
site:dict.leo.org "old before new" - Google Search
h t t p s://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Adict.leo.org+%22old+before+new%22


----------



## Gernot Back

Stelios said:


> Ich habe gerade über die Ausklammerung gelesen und nur Banhoff verstanden .


 Solltest du bei deiner Lektüre alter Forenbeiträge auf tote Links zu canoo.net gestoßen sein, so ersetze canoo.net in der Adresszeile deines Browsers durch canoonet.eu. Du wirst dann zu dict.leo.org weitergeleitet, also z.B. zu LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 3.5.3.3

Natürlich kannst du auch gleich canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar durch dict.leo.org/grammatik ersetzen, was langfristig wahrscheinlich besser ist, denn man weiß nicht, wie lange die Weiterleitung noch funktioniert, bevor auch canoonet.eu ganz abgeschaltet wird.

Wenn du auch noch gleich über Hash-String auf die richtige Einsprungstelle in der Seite gelangen willst, so ergänze diesen direkt nach dem Hash  (#) um ein "grammar", also ändere z.B. #Anchor-Infinitiv-11481 in #grammarAnchor-Infinitiv-11481


----------



## Stelios

Gernot Back said:


> Solltest du bei deiner Lektüre alter Forenbeiträge auf tote Links zu canoo.net gestoßen sein, so ersetze canoo.net in der Adresszeile deines Browsers durch canoonet.eu. Du wirst dann zu dict.leo.org weitergeleitet, also z.B. zu LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 3.5.3.3
> 
> Natürlich kannst du auch gleich canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar durch dict.leo.org/grammatik ersetzen, was langfristig wahrscheinlich besser ist, denn man weiß nicht, wie lange die Weiterleitung noch funktioniert, bevor auch canoonet.eu ganz abgeschaltet wird.
> 
> Wenn du auch noch gleich über Hash-String auf die richtige Einsprungstelle in der Seite gelangen willst, so ergänze diesen direkt nach dem Hash  (#) um ein "grammar", also ändere z.B. #Anchor-Infinitiv-11481 in #grammarAnchor-Infinitiv-11481



Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiielen dank.  Bei dict.leo.org/grammatik habe ich hochwertige Informationen gefunden, die die Ausklammerung sehr gut beschrieben wird.


----------



## rudyy

A resource for German news "in einfacher Sprache": www.nachrichtenleicht.de

New articles weekly, language is "easier" to understand but still requires a decent German vocabulary.


----------



## Gernot Back

rudyy said:


> New articles weekly, language is "easier" to understand but still requires a decent German vocabulary.


Plain language is designed for natives with dyslexia and/or a basic general knowledge, not for learners of German as a foreign language. _Einfache Sprache_ uses less (nested) subordinate clauses and more hyphens in long compound words, which might help Gfl beginners as well. However, it also avoids the use of loanwords, which are actually helpful for foreigners because most of these words from English, French, Latin and Greek are internationalisms. You should also *not* get used to _Einfache Sprache_ if you want to reach any level above B1, e.g. if you are preparing for academic studies in German speaking countries.


----------



## rudyy

I was wondering why they put so many hyphens - thanks for explaining that.


----------



## Leandro

Youtube Channel - Easy German: Easy German

The woman speaks clearly and at an understandable speed. They teach day-to-day situations, slangs, idioms, expressions; and also the videos have embedded German AND English subtitles at the same time. So you can listen in German, compare the speech to the subtitle in German, *and *at the same time see the translation in English.


----------



## Zuriel13113

Leandro said:


> Youtube Channel - Easy German: Easy German
> 
> The woman speaks clearly and at an understandable speed. They teach day-to-day situations, slangs, idioms, expressions; and also the videos have embedded German AND English subtitles at the same time. So you can listen in German, compare the speech to the subtitle in German, *and *at the same time see the translation in English.


I also watch this channel, it is interesting, informative and humorous. I advise everyone to learn German.


----------



## Hutschi

Adelung - Grammatisch-kritisches Wörterbuch der Hochdeutschen Mundart (searchable version)

Facsimile version  Adelung - Grammatisch-kritisches Wörterbuch der Hochdeutschen Mundart

The German dictionary from  Adelung.
*Adelung, Johann Christoph: Grammatisch-kritisches Wörterbuch der hochdeutschen Mundart (1811)*

It was the dictionary the classical German  poets used.
It may be interesting by historical reasons.
The first link shows the online form   "Bayerische Staatsbibliothek" in a searchable form.

edit: I added a link to the facsimile version


----------



## Hutschi

Atlas zur deutschen Alltagssprache

atlas-alltagssprache

Der Atlas gibt Informationen zur Verteilung von Wörtern, Ausdrücken und Ausspracheweisen in der deutschen Alltagssprache an.

Er wird ergänzt, man kann dort auch teilnehmen.

Die statistischen Angaben zur Verbreitung von Wörtern usw. beziehen sich auf die Antworten der Teilnehmer.

Angegeben sind immer mehrere Möglichkeiten und ihre Verbreitung in einer Karte des deutschen Sprachgebietes.

PS: Nachteilig ist die schlechte Suchfunktion. Man muss die Kapitel aufklappen, um zu sehen, was jeweils behandelt wird.


----------



## M_Kocher

Hey, I want to share a couple of free websites that I haven't seen here. www.deutsch-ueben.tk and www.deutschlernerblog.de, both of them have explanations and exercises for different levels.


----------



## Hutschi

Wörterbuch der Wiener Mundart.  Frei zugänglich online.

Maria Hornung, Siegmar Grüner
Wörterbuch der Wiener Mundart - Österreichische Akademie der ...

Ein recht umfangreiches Wörterbuch der Wiener Mundart.

Es enthält Schreibweise, Bedeutung und zum Teil Etymologie.
Neben Standardbuchstaben sind auch spezielle Buchstaben vorhanden, die die Aussprache verdeutlichen. Die Bedeutung dieser Zeichen ist am Anfang erläutert.
ca. 800 Seiten

A rather extensive dictionary of the Viennese dialect.

It contains spelling, meaning and partly etymology. The base language is German, the entries are Viennese dialect.

Besides standard letters, there are also special letters that clarify the pronunciation. The meaning of these characters is explained at the beginning.

approx. 800 pages

(Translation to English using DeepL)


----------



## Hutschi

The work Ludger Hoffmann "*Darf man Ich bin am Schreiben schreiben? Bereichert die Verlaufsform (der Progressiv) das Deutsche?*" is a concise work to show an overview of progressive forms in German. 
Linguists have different opinions whether it is a progressive or not. Some say yes, some say no. 

The work gives an overview with lots of examples.

Darf man Ich bin am Schreiben schreiben? — Bereichert die Verlaufsform (der Progressiv) das Deutsche?

(online at several places. )


----------



## FredYanagi

Zuriel13113 said:


> I also watch this channel, it is interesting, informative and humorous. I advise everyone to learn German.
> 
> View attachment 47511


Ich schaue mir auch ihr Video an. Sie sind wirklich sehr gut!


----------

